# Grooming for idiots



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

I know loads of you have huge grooming kits but I really just want to start small with the basics. Is there one particular "must have" brush which I could use for basic grooming. I just want to be able to do a quick tidy up & leave the clever stuff for the groomers. Bruno has thick curly hair but it's still fluffy puppy stuff (like a little teddy bear).


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I can't give you any advice on a brush, but I just wanted to say I'm so glad things seem to be going well with Bruno. Hoping you are not so overwhelmed now?


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Still pretty overwhelmed! Things going much better though - still have times when I wonder what I've done but then next day I'm stressing over which hairbrush I should use! Bruno doing his best to be the perfect puppy so it is hard not to be won over by him. Caught youngest son chasing him round the garden with a cricket stump today (yes really, psycho kid!) & hubby gave him a good telling off for frightening "such a lovely dog" -wow that's an improvement!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

oh good for hubby! 
I got my Ringo a week ago, so I can relate to the whole overwhelmed thing. My son watches him during the day and so far Ringo has been an angel for him, so that's terrific since I kind of dragged my son along with the whole "I'm getting a puppy" thing lol 
Oh I've just had a thought. Kong makes something called a "zoom groom" I got one for my cats, and a smaller one for Ringo. the smaller one has gentler teeth, so you will have to decide which you think will work best. It seems to work really well, so might be worth to start out with.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

A soft slicker brush is a must and a comb that is what I use on Molly ...She goes to a groomer now so they clip her private areas and her face.


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

I know this sounds stupid but I keep hearing slicker brush but I'm not entirely sure what it is. Is it just a soft bristle brush like you'd use on yourself?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Personally for me the must have is a double ended metal comb - widely spaced at one end and closer at the other. This is the only thing that gets right down to the skin - also I find it easier to be very gentle with it - you only comb small sections of hair and if you hit a tangle you feel it and deal with it straight away.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Weaktea said:


> I know this sounds stupid but I keep hearing slicker brush but I'm not entirely sure what it is. Is it just a soft bristle brush like you'd use on yourself?


Has lots of fine wire teeth, just google and you will see loads. I would say a comb and slicker (although a soft bristle brush for young pups would be fine) are the best tools until you have to deal with mega matts but that is not until they are about 9-10 months and then if you went to the groomers you should be able to keep on top of things. I recently got a slicker with longer teeth called 'tuffer than tangles' which is good as it gets deeper into the coat than other slickers, but if you looked in a pet shop there maybe other brands that make them.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My all time fav implement is a detangling comb. It's gentle but thorough and doesn't pull. So useful.


----------

